# NATO soldier killed 2 wounded in Panjwaii



## career_radio-checker (7 Nov 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061107/NATO_afghan_061107/20061107?hub=TopStories



> NATO soldier killed, two wounded in Afghanistan
> Updated Tue. Nov. 7 2006 6:22 AM ET
> 
> Associated Press
> ...



Damn. Just when there was a lull in the casualties and the news looked positive, this has to happen.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2006)

*One ISAF Soldier killed, 2 wounded in roadside explosion in Kandahar province*
ISAF Release #2006-266, 7 Nov 06 2006 
Link to Statement

One ISAF soldier died and two were injured when the vehicle they were travelling in was struck by an Improvised Explosive Device (IED) in the Panjwayi District of Kandahar yesterday. 

The soldiers were conducting a patrol as part of the countrywide joint Afghan - ISAF Operation OQAB when their vehicle was caught in the blast of the IED. The wounded troops were evacuated to the ISAF Hospital at Kandahar for treatment. 

In accordance with NATO policy, ISAF does not release the nationalities of casualties prior to the relevant national authority doing so. 


Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen,


wishes for a speedy recovery to the wounded.


-- edited to add ISAF statement --


----------



## GAP (7 Nov 2006)

My Condolances


----------



## 043 (7 Nov 2006)

career_radio-checker said:
			
		

> Damn. Just when there was a lull in the casualties and the news looked positive, this has to happen.



I believe you mean "just when there was a lull in the* reported* casualties..............."


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2006)

To the fallen: RIP.
To the wounded: God speed and quick recovery
To those who are left behind: May you be comforted in this, your time of sorrow.


----------



## career_radio-checker (7 Nov 2006)

2023 said:
			
		

> I believe you mean "just when there was a lull in the* reported* casualties..............."



Of course, my apologies.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2006)

A bit more detail, from the "News Only" thread....

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/52681/post-476459.html#msg476459


----------



## Bigmac (7 Nov 2006)

Another article with more detail below.

RIP soldier.    Condolences to the family.

http://www.topix.net/content/ap/2600875854098827971402852907930498233488


----------



## 043 (7 Nov 2006)

RIP


----------



## niner domestic (7 Nov 2006)

My condolences to the family, friends and colleagues of the fallen. Lest We Forget.

Get well wishes to the wounded and thoughts and prayer to their families.


----------



## GAP (7 Nov 2006)

In listening to Steve Chao on CTV, he is reporting that it is not a Canadian Soldier.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/HTMLTemplate?tf=/ctv/mar/video/new_player.html&cf=ctv/mar/ctv.cfg&hub=TopStories&video_link_high=mms://ctvbroadcast.ctv.ca/video/2006/11/07/ctvvideologger3_162899090_1162899044_500kbps.wmv&video_link_low=mms://ctvbroadcast.ctv.ca/video/2006/11/07/ctvvideologger3_162899089_1162898186_218kbps.wmv&clip_start=00:02:59.87&clip_end=00:03:50.53&clip_caption=CTV Newsnet: Steve Chao from the Kandahar base&clip_id=ctvnews.20061107.00169000-00169635-clip2&subhub=video&no_ads=&sortdate=20061107&slug=NATO_afghan_061107&archive=CTVNews


----------



## 043 (7 Nov 2006)

Not that it should make a difference, but it does make a difference!


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2006)

Never a good time to die.... 

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
We will remember them!


----------



## muffin (7 Nov 2006)

Condolences to friends and family -  regardless of the nationality .

muffin


----------



## Pte_Martin (7 Nov 2006)

RIP


----------



## Pea (7 Nov 2006)

My condolences to the family & friends. - Thank you for doing what you do.


----------



## patrick666 (7 Nov 2006)

RIP, may angels lead you in.


----------



## military granny (7 Nov 2006)

RIP Soldier


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Nov 2006)

RIP Solider and to the injured, a speedy recovery.


----------



## dardt (7 Nov 2006)

RIP troop


----------



## Bobbyoreo (7 Nov 2006)

RIP troop and speed recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Good2Golf (7 Nov 2006)

RIP soldier.    Hoping for a speedy and full recovery for the wounded soldiers.


----------



## Wookilar (7 Nov 2006)

To all involved.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Nov 2006)

Just to put a name to the fallen....

*Fort Bragg Special Forces soldier killed in Afghanistan*
Associated Press, via News & Observer, 7 Nov 06
Article Link

FORT BRAGG, N.C. -- A Special Forces soldier based at Fort Bragg died this week in Afghanistan, the Department of Defense announced Tuesday.

Sgt. 1st Class William R. Brown, 30, of Fort Worth, Texas, was killed Monday when an improvised explosive device detonated near his Humvee in the volatile Panjwayi district of Kandahar, the Special Operations Command said in a statement.

Brown was assigned to the 1st Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group based at Fort Bragg.

Brown joined the Army in 1994, and later served as a recruiter in Dallas before volunteering for the Special Forces in 2004.

He is survived by his wife, Audra, and children Trenton and Emily of Hope Mills, and mother Anita Walton of Boyd, Texas.


----------



## manhole (8 Nov 2006)

RIP........


----------

